# Shark Repellent Wetsuit



## Louis (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Just made a vid recently of the shark reppelent wetsuit I've been developing!

Some serious Science behind this one! haha






Heading up north tomorrow so hopefully we'll find some crays!

Cheers

Louis


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2013)

:lol: :lol: That's a great start on the forum. Welcome


----------

